# Monmouth County Gaming Group



## Illusionist (Feb 26, 2007)

A small group of players is currently looking to increase group size. The campaign will be an epic adventure using a good deal of third party d20 material that will bring the characters from level 1 to level 20.

Truly an adventure you don't want to miss! Anyone interested should send an e-mail to Yufiel39@yahoo.com.

 

~~~


----------

